# Bonsai akadama vs. shrimp tank akadama?



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Is it the same stuff? If not, how do they differ? Thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Same stuff.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not all is good for fish tanks only drl seems to buffer and hold up over time being submerged. I have tested a couple


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

The akadama we use for shrimp is double red line brand and it's intended for bonsai use.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

all akadama's are intended for bonsai use (I think).
But Double Red Line is the one can hold up under water the most without crumbling into mush.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Okay, thanks guys


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

There is different akadama brands tho.
I think Is the same clay from a Japanese lake but different methods to cook it I guess.


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

As far as I know, drl akadama is the only one that holds up under water. I am still working on getting more into the states but its not looking good.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

There are several varieties of Akadama that hold up under water, based upon experiences others have shared in various shrimp forums. Double Red Line just appears to hold up the best. It's hit or miss on buffering, however.

It became popular with European and Asian shrimpers because it's cheap and typically available at bonsai shops. In the United States, it's no more affordable than other products that buffer water for extended periods of time unless you can buy it down the street and carry it home. Azoo Plant Grower Bed, for instance, buffers longer and costs not much more.

Nothing looks quite like Akadama, though, not even the lighter ADA products. It's a really great aesthetic in shrimp tanks. I love to use the smaller grain as an accent substrate instead of sand.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> There are several varieties of Akadama that hold up under water, based upon experiences others have shared in various shrimp forums. Double Red Line just appears to hold up the best. It's hit or miss on buffering, however.
> 
> It became popular with European and Asian shrimpers because it's cheap and typically available at bonsai shops. In the United States, it's no more affordable than other products that buffer water for extended periods of time unless you can buy it down the street and carry it home. Azoo Plant Grower Bed, for instance, buffers longer and costs not much more.
> 
> Nothing looks quite like Akadama, though, not even the lighter ADA products. It's a really great aesthetic in shrimp tanks. I love to use the smaller grain as an accent substrate instead of sand.


May you share the other brands that hold? I'm interested! 

Thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> May you share the other brands that hold? I'm interested!
> 
> Thanks!


I think that what Jake is trying to get at here is that _any_ akadama should do -- akadama is akadama (it all comes from the same sunken, bogged down forests in Japan and is fired/"cooked" in different ways depending on brand). So, if you get any akadama from any bonsai shop, it will do its job in your shrimp tank, and should last a decent amount of time with a negligibly small, overrated gap between it and DRL akadama. Of course the guys selling the DRL akadama are going to give you the impression that the difference in how long they last will be very large.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Not all varieties/brands will do. Many break down really quickly but not all do.

pejerry: No idea on the specifics, as I didn't make serious mental note when browsing the shrimp forums. Google is your friend in this case.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

I just got these two bags from my Bonsai store and he mentioned it is a red line. Not sure if it is going to work for shrimp tank. The soil looks and feel like DRL. It is very hard. 

*Have anybody uses this type of Akadama soil before? Good or bad*?


----------



## sunyang730 (Jan 30, 2012)

mba said:


> I just got these two bags from my Bonsai store and he mentioned it is a red line. Not sure if it is going to work for shrimp tank. The soil looks and feel like DRL. It is very hard.
> 
> *Have anybody uses this type of Akadama soil before? Good or bad*?


From what I understand, this type does not have the same thing that is in DRL and it break down faster. I personally never used it before. That is what I got from website. I also want to know it they are the same. Are you going to try it? Please do let us know.


----------



## mba (Jul 18, 2011)

sunyang730 said:


> From what I understand, this type does not have the same thing that is in DRL and it break down faster. I personally never used it before. That is what I got from website. I also want to know it they are the same. Are you going to try it? Please do let us know.


Yes, I am planning to try it on my 20G L with only Akadama (fine type) and another 20G L with half Akadama (Med type) and half ADA Aqua soil Amazonia. 

Can you refer me to the website where you found the information regarding to the break down of the this type of Akadama soil? I'm just curious.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

The kind I have and use with my bonsai crumbles easily in the presence of water... there goes that theory.

So, maybe going to a bonsai shop, asking for a few grains of it as a sample and soaking it in water crushing it between the fingers is an idea.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I used that in a test gold fish bowl, and it broke down in about 5 months, no buffering and mushed if messhed with.... I got 4 pounds for free to test from a Bonsai store


----------

